# Corrugated Galvanized Steel on Interior Walls



## Pheasant283

Working on remodeling an older house. Thinking of using corrugated galvanized steel on a wall or two in the living room. I have access to some sheets of steel off of an old barn for free, thinking of using this for an older rustic look. Any one ever used this on interior walls? pictures? advice? One of my concerns is some of the old screw holes could have rough edges ect. might need to grind these down and maybe put clear silicone on them or something.
Have also been tossing around the idea of using new galvanized steel instead of the old steel. It may be easier to work with, not being bent dented or twisted.


----------



## jwal10

I have used it, used, the nail holes were driven in, keep the tin the same way so the rough edges are in toward the wall. I use it for wainscote. put a barn board chair rail at the top. I used the wiggle board behind top and bottom for more support. Light wire brush to knock off any unwanted stuff, spray or roll on a sealer after. I love the look, ecpecially with barn board trim, drywall above for the rest of the walls in natural colors looks good with rougher texture. I used tin on the outside of my off grid cabin with board and batten and barn board siding....James


----------



## dkhern

like said keep nail holes turned in or come up w/metal rod bent that fits the grove and hit w/hammer to flaten metal edges


----------



## Pheasant283

jwal10 said:


> I have used it, used, the nail holes were driven in, keep the tin the same way so the rough edges are in toward the wall. I use it for wainscote. put a barn board chair rail at the top. I used the wiggle board behind top and bottom for more support. Light wire brush to knock off any unwanted stuff, spray or roll on a sealer after. I love the look, ecpecially with barn board trim, drywall above for the rest of the walls in natural colors looks good with rougher texture. I used tin on the outside of my off grid cabin with board and batten and barn board siding....James


What do you use for a sealer?


----------



## TxGypsy

This will work better for wainscoting than for the whole wall. I've seen it done both ways. The wainscoting is cute and funky. The whole wall just looks weird. It does work really well as a ceiling material if you have used ship lapped boards on the walls or something else suitably 'hearty' looking.


----------



## Warwalk

Back in college I got to see it being installed at some chicken wing restaurants. In their case, it went on new, but then they applied some form of special acid "paint" that basically rusted it to perfection in a matter of days. It was pretty cool to see the before and after, and looked great as a ceiling!


----------



## Pheasant283

Heres a few pics of my living room I am working on.


----------



## cindilu

Oh my goodness, that is beautiful. I LOVE LOVE LOVE how it turned out. Great job.


----------



## Pheasant283

Thanks, its still a work in progress. I will try and get a few more pics posted, of my progress so far.


----------



## Evermoore

Wow that looks wonderful...and I would love to see photos of it on the ceiling if any one ha any.... I had been planing on using it as a back splash in the kitchen... AND I was also wondering whether it would work good as a bath surround... the house we just bought has a claw-foot tub with a wood surround. evidently it was not sealed proper and at some point the moisture got to the wood... I thought I could strip it , stain it darker and reseal it with marine grade sealer.... The but price wise and labor wise the galvanized seems to be a fun idea... anybody have any experience with this? also how bout any feedback on cutting it... one or two cuts on a long sheet may be manageable with 'snips' but the back splash would require multiple cuts.


----------



## farminghandyman

I used tin on the ceiling of the meat room it works well and this tin is used and some slight hail damage on it, wish I had more of it, would put up more in other areas,


----------



## zwarte

Cutting shears that attach to an air compressor work well cutting this roofing material. If you already have a compressor, then this is easily worth it. 

I got mine at mumble, mumble, Harbor Freight.


----------



## Olpoop

Galvanized tin looks & works really good for a shower stall. A divorced guy that I worked with turned a 2-car garage into a small cabin, and used new corrugated galvanized tin for his walk-in shower stall. He mounted his tin on a wood framework with the corrugates running up & down. 

He used an existing floor drain for drainage, and found some kind of a sieve-looking thing about 12&#8221; in diameter for his shower head. Maybe it was a real shower head, I don&#8217;t know, but I&#8217;d never seen one like it. He suspended the shower head over the center of the shower stall and down just a little over head-high by using galvanized pipe to plumb it up, over, and down attached to the rafters. He mixed his hot and cold water with a &#8220;T&#8221; at his faucets on one wall. 

The top of the shower stall was open above the 7-ft tall shower walls, and he ran a board along the bottom to attach the tin and provide a place to seal against the floor (sloping cement floor). He left a wide opening between two walls for a walkway, with nothing to step over. I think he said he used a thick layer of roofing cement applied with a putty knife to seal at the floor and protect the wood. He drilled holes and put in anchor screws to hold the walls at the floor, attached to the rafters at the top, and put another layer of tin on the outside of the wood for looks.

An old circular wood saw blade mounted backwards in a Skill Saw cuts straight lines in tin pretty good, as long as you don&#8217;t hurry it too much. It makes really sharp edges, so be ready for that.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Pheasant283

Few more pictures of the progress in my living room.


----------



## bmjelken

Pheasant - How did you do the outlets and switches? I am adding tin to my walls and I have a couple outlet boxes and one switch to cut around.


----------



## Pheasant283

bmjelken - how I did the outlets & switches was I measured where the hole needed to be traced around that using an outlet box, then drilled 4 holes one in each corner of the rectangle, and used a jig saw with a metal cutting blade to cut it out.


----------



## bluefish

That looks very nice! Just a thought, for someone wanting to do what you did behind the heater, especially a wood stove, galvanized when heated gives off some nasty fumes.


----------



## Pheasant283

thermopkt - Thanks! Yes that is a good point you bring up about the fumes. However my heater in the picture is a pellet stove, & the sides and the rear of the stove do not give off that much heat, it all comes out the front.


----------



## bmjelken

Thanks Pheasant - are your outlets flush or slightly behind the tin? Or how does the out let covers fit on the tin?


----------



## bmjelken

We are redoing our front living room. The top half of the wall is the milk chocolate color and the bottom will be used tin. We got the tin free from a friends fallen building. The trim around the tin is going to be barn wood I got at an auction at dirt cheap prices. All the trim will be cut to 4 inch width. Most of which is cut and ready. We should be able to start attaching stuff to the wall tonight. I can not contain my excitement. My 13 year old has been helping a lot and I can't wait until school is out for the day so he can help. 

We are going to use tin snips to cut the tin to size - any better ideas out there?


----------



## Pheasant283

bmjelken said:


> Thanks Pheasant - are your outlets flush or slightly behind the tin? Or how does the out let covers fit on the tin?


The outlets are pretty much flush with the tin. On some of the outlets I used an "outlet extender" not sure what its called for sure. but it slips into the outlet. These I used on the outlets that were flush with the existing drywall, used the extender to extend the outlet to be flush with the tin, that was put on over the drywall. As far as how the outlet covers fit, I am not sure yet, as I have not got outlet covers put on yet. Good luck with your project, oh and yes tin snips are what I used to cut most of my tin. Just be carefull, as tin is sharp!


----------



## bmjelken

oO I will have to look for those! Another question. I have heard that you should cover indoor tin with some clear paint of some kind. Do any of you know?


----------



## bmjelken

The walls are done - carpeting is next week. Along with some home made furniture items. Still need to work on those power and light switch outlets.


----------



## Belfrybat

Nice and practical. I much prefer the rooms with the tin running vertically. I'm sure it was more work, but the effect is worth it IMO.


----------



## bmjelken

Same here - I think the room appears bigger than before. And maybe that is because there is no furniture in it yet  I am going to put "saloon" doors on the window. I didn't want to cover up the wood work and we don't need curtains.





Belfrybat said:


> Nice and practical. I much prefer the rooms with the tin running vertically. I'm sure it was more work, but the effect is worth it IMO.


----------



## MushCreek

Galvanize is a zinc coating. Since zinc melts north of 700 degrees, that wall would have to get pretty toasty to give off fumes. I'd be worried about overheating the wood framing long before fumes became an issue.


----------

